# gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0" is blocking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider habe ich ein emerge Problem, welches ich nicht alleine lösen kann.

Bitte um Hilfe:

```

emerge librsvg gegl cheese gnome-panel gnome-control-center -pvt

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.30.1  USE="policykit -debug -eds" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.30.2  USE="networkmanager policykit -doc -eds" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/cheese-2.30.1  USE="doc v4l" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gegl-0.0.22  USE="cairo ffmpeg jpeg mmx png sdl sse svg v4l -debug -doc -openexr -raw" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.3  USE="doc zlib -tools" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0 ("<gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0" is blocking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1)

Total: 5 packages (2 new, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1, installed) pulled in by

    x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf required by @selected

  (gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    librsvg

    >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.18.0 required by (media-video/cheese-2.30.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    gnome-base/librsvg required by (gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.30.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 2 more)

```

Wo hängt es?

Danke schon mal.

G. Roland

----------

## franzf

gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1 blockt alle librsvg <2.31.0.

gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1 ist testing, >=librsvg-2.31.0 auch.

Also entweder gehst du auf Testing (unmask librsvg), oder zurück auf Stable (mask gdk-pixbuf, also aus package.keywords entfernen).

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1, installed) pulled in by
> 
> ...

  Interessant wäre eventuell auch noch wer gdk-pixbuf (testing) denn überhaupt benötigt.

Schau doch auch mal was ein 

```
equery d gdk-pixbuf
```

 sagt.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

danke schon mal für Eure Mühe!

```

equery d gdk-pixbuf

[ Searching for packages depending on gdk-pixbuf... ]

x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1 (!aqua? x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf[X,introspection?,jpeg?,jpeg2k?,tiff?])

                     (aqua? x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf[introspection?,jpeg?,jpeg2k?,tiff?])

```

----------

## franzf

gtk+-2.22.1 ist Testing. Es geharrt aber nicht auf eine bestimmte gdk-pixbuf-Version. Du solltest also problemlos die gdk-pixbuf wieder nach stable zurückführen können (mögliche ABI-Probleme unberücksichtigt -> revdep-rebuild).

Da du aber insgesamt recht viel Testing laufen lässt, kannst du auch librsvg nach Testing hieven. Natürlich nur, wenn nicht das halbe System auch nach Testing gebracht werden muss (z.B. gnome).

----------

